# What can I use to dye corn husks?



## hengal

And, do I have to let them dry out first before I dye them?

Thanks


----------



## Ardie/WI

Now realize that I know nothing about this but I'd say that they should be dried out in order to absorb the dye.

From what I remember, Rit dye was used but I don't remember the ratio. Check their site.


----------



## hengal

Thanks Ardie - I have Rit dye at home. I've seen where some folks use kool aid to dye fiber and didn't know if that might work also? Guess I'll just have to test both.


----------



## hoggie

By the husk, do you mean the leafy part or the silky part inside the leafy part?

What are you going to use them for once you have dyed them?

hoggie


----------



## CraftyDiva

Food coloring works as well. You may have to soak them a bit longer (30+ mins).


----------



## hengal

hoggie said:


> By the husk, do you mean the leafy part or the silky part inside the leafy part?
> 
> What are you going to use them for once you have dyed them?
> 
> hoggie



I am going to be using them on a bird house gourd I'm doing. Around the hole I'm going to use Indian corn kernals to make the "center" of the flower, and use the corn husks (cut into shape) for the flower petals. They will be glued on first, then the kernals.
I make my gourds different colors and would like to have a variety of "flower petals" if I could.


----------



## DEMinPA

I have this book marked for natural dyes.

http://www.pioneerthinking.com/naturaldyes.html

DEMinPA


----------



## HeavenHelpMe

Use Kool Aid. A wide variety of colors and exact color matching on separate batches.


----------

